# Just wanna design



## billiest (Jan 24, 2008)

Guys don't hate me, but I just want to design the image and let someone else do the printing etc., A lot of my work is very time consuming 3d art. I would much rather spend the time refining that. Any suggestions in what direction I should go?


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Your best bet is a POD service like CafePress, Zazzle, Spreadshirt, Printfection..


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, 

Welcome aboard & good luck!


----------

